# My 1st swarm of 2015



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

I arrived in the apiary to find a swarm in progress. The first 1 I have witnessed from beginning to end. Oh what a beautiful experience. After this one had finished entering a super I heard the big buzz of another swarm overhead! Oh what a beautiful day!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Little late in the year for a swarm In IA. isn't it?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

SPRING OF 2015... ten bears.... lol


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Tee hee. I didn't have time to edit it until now.


----------

